# croakers for bait



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where i can find 3 to 4 inch croakers.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the edge of lakes and ponds any time after dark. You can gig them or use a net. I have even caught them on cane poles with a dry fly dangled in front of them, they just snap the fly up with their tongue and you got'em.When you hear them croaking you just head towards the sound and look around till you find them, gotta bequick or they will hop in the water. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

The boat ramp by Juannas in Navarre. Theres a large sandy bottom area.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Wait... croaker fish or croaker frog?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Forum Home » Inshore Fishing / Surf Fishing » Inshore Fishing - General Q&A » <A>croakers for bait</A>

Fish.....................


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

My bad!!!!!:doh


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem Zack, but now I know how to get frogs for bait.... Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Over at jims fish camp they are all around the bridge pilings.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a buddy that used to only use croakers for trout. he would throw his cast net as long as it took toget the number he needed to fish with. 

One time we went I made one or two throws and loaded up with a couple croakers, some small pinfish and a couple other various little baits. I was off and running (wading actually), he stayed near shore for the next hour trying to only get little croakers, the whole time I was fishing. I got a trout or two and was really giving him a hard time about being so selective about his bait, I was saying " a little bait fish is a little bait fish, come on let's go". 

Well he finally wades out and stands about 30ft from me and lands three trout in the next 15min. He proceeds to wax my ass the whole time we fish and probably out fished me 3 or 4 to one for the rest of the evening. I don't know if it was really his special little bait fish or something else, but it suprized the hell out of me. 

Anyone else ever had exceptional results with them?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've love using them and pigfish for bait.

Either Texas or Louisiana......can't remember which, is trying to ban the use of them as bait for trout fishing.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (5/20/2008)*I've love using them and pigfish for bait.
> 
> Either Texas or Louisiana......can't remember which, is trying to ban the use of them as bait for trout fishing.


TEXAS is trying to ban the use of live croaker for trout fishing. 

And to answer the earlier question, Croakers are the TOP CHOICE for Louisiana Tournament Trout fishing..... I lived over there for 8 1/2 years, and that's what they use. They prefer them over live shrimp because the other trash fish will not usually mess with a croaker, but will shred a live shrimp in seconds......... Those guys might not catch but a couple of trout a day on them, but the ones they do hook are STUD's................


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Whenever I cast my net from a pier in the upper part of abay or bayou, I always getcroaker about that size mixed in. I never get bag fulls, but can gather some up after enough cast. As far as minnows go, I've had more luck with croakers while fishing for trout than anything else.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I know there are alot at naval liveoaks close to shore but they are 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Texas is always trying to ban something.I am beginning to think I live in a communist state.You guys are lucky to live where you do.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *konz (5/20/2008)*I've love using them and pigfish for bait.
> 
> Either Texas or Louisiana......can't remember which, is trying to ban the use of them as bait for trout fishing.


Texas...........


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught a ton of small Croakers and Bull minnows this weekend. They were really thick all along the South Shoreline of the Sound.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

last year i was letting my 3yr old now 4 catch some crokers by the 3mile bridge while i was cleaning my chum churn out and stuff. The little guy was just murdering them 8" or so. well, one of them he had right beside the boat and calling for me to check out the beast, a large speck grabs the croaker and slams his little rod all the way over! it wasn't big enough to eat it it only had half of it in its mouth, but it wouldn't let go and my boy was sure as hell not giving in and was hallering "help me dad, i got him! help me". well the end result was a croker that got torn in half, pretty cool sight to have seen, watched the whole thing in 3' of water. there was 2 other specks that came in on the action when the other was locked on and when we throw the other half over, it got ate while floating. though its a cool story to share. a guy at the fish market says the commercial guys use croakers on jigs to catch the ones in thier store. good luck.


----------



## Kincomah (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been trout fishing a lot for the past month and have had great success with the croaker. However, a live finger mullet comes in as a close second. I caught two this evening around 26 " on live mullet.


----------

